# Reserved this little cutie, her coat is quite a bit straighter than her siblings will she have a wave at all?



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello all!

First off, thank you for clicking and taking the time to read this post 

I just reserved my cockapoo pup, she was born Nov. 11th and is this pretty brown color. These photos were taken at about 3.5 weeks. She's an F2 puppy, and seems quite a bit straighter than her siblings. In fact, I don't see a single kink at all! Any thoughts? Do you think she'll get wavier/curlies as she grows older? Also if ever, what color do you think she'll fade into? Love her brown nose too...think it will stay? Any help would be appreciated! (first three are her, last curly pup is her brother)


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Aww beautiful. Getting a cockapoo is like a box of chocolates as you don't know what you will get. That is part of the fun watching them grow and they do change so much. When we got Mia her fur was straight, all her brothers and sisters were really curly. When we used to take her for walks people used to say was she a golden retriever puppy. As the months went by you could definitely tell she was a cockapoo. She is gorgeous and the best thing we have done. Enjoy


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Wendaka1969 said:


> Aww beautiful. Getting a cockapoo is like a box of chocolates as you don't know what you will get. That is part of the fun watching them grow and they do change so much. When we got Mia her fur was straight, all her brothers and sisters were really curly. When we used to take her for walks people used to say was she a golden retriever puppy. As the months went by you could definitely tell she was a cockapoo. She is gorgeous and the best thing we have done. Enjoy


 Thank you so much for the reply! Do you have a pic of what Mia looked like as a puppy, vs. now?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

At just over three weeks it is so hard to tell how her coat will develop- it will be exciting for you to see this in update photos😀


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Beaj I am useless with technology and I don't know how to do it. I will try and give it a go when I get chance tho xx


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi BeaJ after a while I've managed it I am so chuffed with myself. I've put 3 photos on gallery. The first one was when Mia was about 5 weeks. When we collected her at 8 weeks her coat had gone really straight and it stayed like that till about 8 months then started to go wavy as you can see in the 3rd photo. My pics are all on my phone not on my tablet so I will make sure I get some better ones


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Wendaka1969 said:


> Hi BeaJ after a while I've managed it I am so chuffed with myself. I've put 3 photos on gallery. The first one was when Mia was about 5 weeks. When we collected her at 8 weeks her coat had gone really straight and it stayed like that till about 8 months then started to go wavy as you can see in the 3rd photo. My pics are all on my phone not on my tablet so I will make sure I get some better ones





Wendaka1969 said:


> Hi BeaJ after a while I've managed it I am so chuffed with myself. I've put 3 photos on gallery. The first one was when Mia was about 5 weeks. When we collected her at 8 weeks her coat had gone really straight and it stayed like that till about 8 months then started to go wavy as you can see in the 3rd photo. My pics are all on my phone not on my tablet so I will make sure I get some better ones


Clicked on your profile and saw Mia! Gorgeous girl. She's definitely furier than mine, but she is quite a bit older. I'm surprised she turned out with such a beautiful wave! Really goes to show how much they change... appreciate this!


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi BeaJ after a while I've managed it I am so chuffed with myself. I've put 3 photos on gallery. The first one was when Mia was about 5 weeks. When we collected her at 8 weeks her coat had gone really straight and it stayed like that till about 8 months then started to go wavy as you can see in the 3rd photo. My pics are all on my phone not on my tablet so I will make s


BeaJ said:


> Clicked on your profile and saw Mia! Gorgeous girl. She's definitely furier than mine, but she is quite a bit older. I'm surprised she turned out with such a beautiful wave! Really goes to show how much they change... appreciate this!


Your more than welcome and keep us updated with your fur baby ☺


BeaJ said:


> Clicked on your profile and saw Mia! Gorgeous girl. She's definitely furier than mine, but she is quite a bit older. I'm surprised she turned out with such a beautiful wave! Really goes to show how much they change... appreciate this!


Your more than welcome. Keep us updated with your fur baby ☺


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello! posted an update about her, we decided to name her Blanca. Shes 6 1/2 weeks now. She has a much fluffier coat, and is starting to develop waves in her ears and a nice muzzle.


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Aww she is beautiful and what a lovely name. Not long to go now before you get her.


----------



## BeaJ (Dec 10, 2020)

Wendaka1969 said:


> Aww she is beautiful and what a lovely name. Not long to go now before you get her.


Thank you, we can't wait!


----------

